# A Model Named...Sophie!!!



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, the PGWear arrived today, and it was with great excitement that I opened the package. The package itself is so cute, complete with a little "mock pigeon" to show how the PGWear should look on a bird. 

It took all of 1 minute to get Sophie into her new outfit. At first, she was curious about it, but within about 5 minutes, she was flying around as if she had been wearing PGWear all her life. She nibbled at it a bit, but then she sat on my shoulder and dozed off contentedly. 

After a couple of hours, I put the sleepy pigeon away for a nap, and removed the PGWear. It came off easily, and all the, um, "cargo" was neatly stored in the back of the PGWear, on the replaceable liner. 

I do not own stock in PGWear (tho I wish I did!), nor do I stand to make any financial gain, but I can honestly say that I couldn't be happier with this product. Sophie seems to know that it is something good, (maybe it's the treats I bribed her with)  so she allowed me to put the PGWear on her twice with no problems. 

I have attached a few photos.

Thanks to Boni for such a wonderful, easy-to-use product!

Bill & Sophie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a great commercial. 
Sophie looks quite fetching in her new attire. 
I think Sammy and Romey need to give them a whirl.
Is there an 800 number yet?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maybe, just MAYBE I can have an indoor pet pigeon now??? How about for Christmas, I send someone the money to buy me one of these, you go buy it and send it to me as a "Christmas present".............. Once I have it, then I think I can find a pigeon to put in it. LOL


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome! Beautiful pidgey you have... I'm glad she took to it so well, gives me hope that my pidge will as well once I order PG wear!  Thank you for letting us know how well it works


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks. Here is one of her from the front. As you can see, she is feeling VERY sassy...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hubba Hubba! Sophie is quite the looker in her new negligee, I'm sure many a male pidgies heart is all a flutter


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I wonder how long it takes for one of those things "to fill up". The bird looks comfortable in it so it must be a good product. Beautiful bird, by-the-way.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Garye said:


> I wonder how long it takes for one of those things "to fill up". The bird looks comfortable in it so it must be a good product. Beautiful bird, by-the-way.




Some of mine, maybe ten minutes...


An off-the-nester, even sooner.

Would need an extender-pouch of some kind.

Lol...



This is a very nice idea for some situations...and should be easy to deal with...just have a few, and rotate as needed. Very tidy...



Phil
L v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actuallly, Phil, the PGWear comes with liners that are easily bought in the store as panty liners and then cut in half. So, one liner can gooooo a loooong way...in a manner of speaking! 

I must get a pic of Squeaks in his PGWear, complete with "Cape!" and a big *S* on the front!

Sophie is absolutely delightful and such a loved and spoiled pigeon...as is her right!

LOVE YOUR PICTURES and you are absolutely correct...Sophie is a PERFECT model for PGWear. I know Boni is SOOOOO PROUD!

I look forward to the further adventures in the life of Sohpie The Beautiful!  

BTW, Squeaks is back in mate mode and really gave her a LOOK!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hubba Hubba!! Boy, she was born to strut!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Maybe, just MAYBE I can have an indoor pet pigeon now??? How about for Christmas, I send someone the money to buy me one of these, you go buy it and send it to me as a "Christmas present".............. Once I have it, then I think I can find a pigeon to put in it. LOL


Hehe, I bet you could!  

Sophie looks marvelous in her new outfit. She really is striking the pose there.  This is all making me wish I had a pij back in the house......the homemade diapers I used back in the day weren't nearly as good as these!!


----------

